# easier b12 rear disc conversion



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

hey guys i was thinking about some stuff and i was wondering rather then getting everything fabbed up for rear disc brakes why not just pull the rear spindle/hub assembly from a b13 se-r. i have a complete junker se-r and i was thinking that would be much easier. then i just use the b13 ebrake cable and donor yoke. anyone ever done this?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Hello sir,

Yes to my knowledge this has been done before, however I opted to have a fabrication shop machine two adapter plates for my rear. 

These plates require removal of the drums back plate with the four bolts, the plate mounts in that exact same spot and the caliper from lets say in my case a G20 1991-96 model mounts to the plates. The-ebrake assembly used would still be a B13 system.

This would allow me to retain my original OEM rear sway bar un -modified therefore my bnib Nismo rear sway bar could be used since I do have one and paid good money for it I'd like to use it one day right, -G http://www.cardomain.com/ride/222930/1987-nissan-sentra/


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

so what about proportioning valves and brake booster what do i use in the b12??


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The brake booster from an SE-R or NX2000 should do the trick. They ran rear discs standard.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

cool so proportioning valve wise does that swap too?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would assume so, but you know what they say about assuming.


----------

